# Need a gunsmith near Buford



## cmtemple (Jan 16, 2012)

Have Winchester model 70 that needs some work can anyone recommend a gunsmith near Buford


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 18, 2012)

Hogleg Smith is above Gainesville.  Did me right a few years back.  I'm sure someone on here has his contact info.  I don't.


----------



## Joe Moran (Jan 30, 2012)

cmtemple said:


> Have Winchester model 70 that needs some work



Yes...yes you do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 1, 2012)

Check with Top Guns


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Feb 17, 2012)

Go see Rusty Kidd at David's Gun Room in Norcross. He's one of the best in the business and isn't far from Buford at all.


----------



## RickyB (Feb 22, 2012)

Give the guys at Accurate Ordnance a call; they can handle any thing you can think of. Tell Jason Rick sent you

Winder, Ga.
http://www.accurateordnance.com/


Shop Hours 
Our normal business hours are Monday through Thursday, 09:00 until 17:00. We are sometimes available outside these hours by appointment. While walk-in business is fine, if you make an appointment with us we are sure to give you our undivided attention. 

Contact Information 
Accurate Ordnance, LLC 
724 Patrick Industrial Lane Bldg 100 
Winder, GA 30680

678-219-0096
678-261-0916 (fax)
sales@accurateordnance.com (this is often the fastest method for general sales inquiries)


----------

